# 17.4. Auf den Spuren der Falken.....



## Coffee (28. März 2005)

....kaum ist eine Tour zuende, schwirren meine Gedanken schon um die nächste.   diesmal soll es auch ein bisschen kultur sein ;-)

im schönen Rangau richtung Rothenburg liegt in Schillingsfürst ein Schloss mit falknerei. Diese hat auch um diese Jahreszeit bereits tägliche flugshows der Greifvögel. Ich möchte diese gelegenheit nutzen um nicht nur etwas für die Muskeln zu tun, sondern auch für den Geist.

Meine Planungsvorstellung sieht wie folgt aus:

Sonntag 17.4  mit dem zug grobe richtung Schillingsfürst (genauer bahnhof mache ich noch ausfindig) dann direkt zum Schloss und Falknerei. Im anschluss auf wilden wegen, pfaden, schotter und wenn es nicht anderst geht auch mal asphalt zurück richtung nürnberg. Unterwegs ist natürlich eine Einkehr geplant ;-) wer hätte lust unt interesse an so einen "Ausflug"


Grüße coffee


----------



## showman (28. März 2005)

Anmeld mal zwei    Von Schilligenfürst sinds knapp 70 Km bis Nbg. Der näheste Bahnhof ist Dombühl. Fahrzeit von Nbg. 47 Min. Von da sins 5.5 Km nach Schilligenfürst. Soll ich ne Wanderweg Route basteln?

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (29. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Anmeld mal zwei    Von Schilligenfürst sinds knapp 70 Km bis Nbg. Der näheste Bahnhof ist Dombühl. Fahrzeit von Nbg. 47 Min. Von da sins 5.5 Km nach Schilligenfürst. Soll ich ne Wanderweg Route basteln?
> 
> Gruß Showman



hallo showi ;-)

ja ja ja, sehr gerne, wäre eh auf dich zugekommen ;-) das wäre echt super von dir. da es ja einige KM werden, am besten mit nicht so vielen höhenmetern ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (29. März 2005)

17.04. fällt bei mir flach! Ist Umgangswochenende, es sei denn es wird ne Kaffefahrt und ich nehme die beiden Großen mit.   

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (29. März 2005)

wie groß sind denn deine Großen


----------



## showman (29. März 2005)

Mahlzeit,

also wenn des so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle können wir im Notfall mehrmals mit dem Zug abkürzen (Ansbach, Heilsbronn) Allerdings muß ich sagen das am 4.4. zwei meiner geliebten Weisheitszähne rauskommen. Sollte aber bis 17 hoffentlich wieder ok. sein. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## blacksurf (29. März 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> also wenn des so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle können wir im Notfall mehrmals mit dem Zug abkürzen (Ansbach, Heilsbronn) Allerdings muß ich sagen das am 4.4. zwei meiner geliebten Weisheitszähne rauskommen. Sollte aber bis 17 hoffentlich wieder ok. sein.
> 
> Gruß Showman



showi, nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, des packst du scho
würdest du selber sagen
Ich drücke dir die Daumen das alles unkomliziert klappt!


----------



## showman (29. März 2005)

Naja, da is noch so ne kleine Entzündung anner Zahnwurzel. Das laß ich gleich mitmachen. Wird scho.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (30. März 2005)

hi showi,

also ich denke bis zum 17. 4 solltest du wieder hergestellt sein ;-) sind ja fast 14 tage ;-) also wir planen einfach mal. soltle absehbar sein das es garnicht geht, können wir immer noch den termin ändern.

grüße coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. März 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß sind denn deine Großen




Sie sind 8 & 11 und halten auch mal 10/15km durch, aber dafür ist es wohl doch zu heftig. Muß doch nicht sein das Ihr dann immer auf uns warten müßt.  

Grüßle an alle, Stefan


----------



## showman (31. März 2005)

Hallo Mama,

kannst mir mal sagen wo genau wir hinfahren damit ich die Route vom Bahnhof und zurück nach Nbg. planen kann. Hab ein paar gute Wege gefunden glaub ich.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nutallabrot (31. März 2005)

da bin ich nicht da aber dafür hoffentlich am Gardasee


----------



## Coffee (1. April 2005)

@ showie,

na von schillingsfürst heim ;-) entweder über ansbach oder großhabersdorf. habe grobe karten da. kannst ja mal demnächst uff nen sprung kommen, dann zeig ich es dir.

grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2005)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei, daber dann müßte ich wissen, wann ihr in Nürnberg wegfahrt, damit ich planen kann, wann ich von Weissenburg aufbrechen muß, damit ich pünktlich in Nürnberg bin!

außer mein Chef macht mir nen Strich durch die Rechnung!


----------



## Coffee (1. April 2005)

hi,

klaro sagen wir dir bescheit. sind noch am planen. wird aber vermutlich wieder so um 9 uhr sein ab nürnberg.

grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (1. April 2005)

Das hieße dann so gegen acht in WUG, das wäre machbar!!


----------



## showman (5. April 2005)

Aaaalso,

die Route könnte wie folgt aussehen:

Schilligenfürst - Leutershausen - Lehrberg (alles Blaustrich)
Lehrberg - Heilsbronn - Roßtal - Stein - Schläuse Eibach (alles Muschel)

Allerdings sind das 80 Km und ich glaub net das wir das von ca. Mittag bis Nbg. vor absoluter Dunkelheit schaffen. Alternativ könnten wir von Heilsbronn nach Nbg. wieder mit dem Zug fahren. Wären dann so um die 25 Km weniger.

Profil würde ungefähr so aussehen:







Schaut natürlich jetzt voll krass aus weil ich es ein bisschen zusammenschieben mußte. 

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (5. April 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaalso,
> 
> die Route könnte wie folgt aussehen:
> 
> ...



ei was seh ich denn da?? schoenes hoehenprofil showman


----------



## sideshowbob (5. April 2005)

ich sehe vor allem 925 hm bergauf und 80 km


----------



## showman (5. April 2005)

Aber das beste daran ist: Es geht mehr bergab als bergauf     

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (5. April 2005)

hi,


sieht doch soweit gut aus *gg*

könnte man das mit dem heimfahren ab heilsbronn nicht spontan entscheiden?


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (5. April 2005)

ah showi war fleissig - naja das schaffen wir wohl dann bis heilsbronn denke ich mal Aber sehe ich auch so entscheiden wir spontan!


----------



## showman (5. April 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> 
> sieht doch soweit gut aus *gg*
> ...



Ja klar,

kein Problem.

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (5. April 2005)

Nettes Profil, da kann ich ja fast Angst bekommen, wenn ich ehrlich bin!

80 km mit knapp 1000HM im April, also Saisonanfang, ist sicherlich knackig, aber nichtsdestotrotz, es gibt ja die Heilsbronn Alternative!!

Wird schon klappen, ihr müßt halt notfalls hier und da mal warten!!

Ciao


----------



## Coffee (5. April 2005)

@ showi,

welchen bahnhof könnten wir als zielbahnhof nehmen sagtest du? also für die hinfahrt? dann schau ich mal wegen zugverbindung ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (5. April 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ showi,
> 
> welchen bahnhof könnten wir als zielbahnhof nehmen sagtest du? also für die hinfahrt? dann schau ich mal wegen zugverbindung ;-)
> 
> grüße coffee



Hallo Mama,

der nächste Bahnhof ist Dombühl. Von da sinds 5,5 Km bis Schilligenfürst. Im Notfall können wir in Leutershausen, Ansbach und Heilsbronn in den Zug umsteigen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (6. April 2005)

ok, dann peilen wir für die hinfahrt dombühl an;-) ich guck mal in den fahrplan.

grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mox (6. April 2005)

na Showman wie gehts deinen Zähnen?
bei zwei ists hoffe ich für dich nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei mir mit 4... ich bin immernoch (es sind jetzt schon 2 1/2 Wochen vorbei) grün im Gesicht...
Aber fahren darf ich wieder hat der Arzt gesagt


----------



## fritzn (7. April 2005)

Servus,

lese schon länger im Frankenforum mit, und habe Lust, mal bei euch mitzufahren!

Ich heiße Fritz, studiere in N, bike schon länger und Pizza schmeckt mir auch. Wenn´s Euch nichts ausmacht, tät ich mich in der Osteria zum Plaudern einfinden  

Die Tour schaut ja interessant aus, wieviel % Asphalt ist denn etwa dabei? Noch ne Frage zum Zuch: reserviert ihr da was, was wird´s kosten, irgendwas zu beachten?

Viele Grüße,
fritz


----------



## Coffee (7. April 2005)

hi,

klar, komm doch einfach am freitag den 15 in die vecchia ;-) dort besprechen wir dann auch nochmal die tour. wegen dem zug, evtl. gruppentarif, je nachdem wieviele wir werden. reservierung, kommt auch drauf an wieviele wir werden ;-))

strecke, vermutlich kaum bis wenig asphalt gell showi ;-)


grüße coffee

P.S. bezüglich Zugverbindung habe ich folgendes gefunden:


Nürnberg Hbf 
Dombühl
*
17.04.05   ab  8.35 an 9.22 fahrzeit 0.47 RE


----------



## fritzn (7. April 2005)

Hi Coffee,

das is gudd: die Reifen brauchen was zu beißen!
Immer nur Schnee macht ganz weich, so geht´s net!


----------



## showman (8. April 2005)

Naja, n bisschen Straße is schon dabei sonst würden wir ja gar nimmer Heim kommen. Es stehen ja immer noch die 80 Km und fast 1000 Hm auf dem Programm.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (8. April 2005)

aber das schaffen wir ;-))

coffee


----------



## karstenenh (8. April 2005)

Klar schaffen wir das, auch wenn ich etzertle bestimmt niemanden mehr anschieben werd.    

Wunden sind noch lange nicht verheilt
 

Aber Piercing ist ja voll out. SCHÜRFING ist in!


----------



## blacksurf (8. April 2005)

@karsten
tja ja manche lernen nie aus


----------



## biker-wug (11. April 2005)

War jetzt gerade das erste mal dieses Jahr für 60km auf dem Bike gesessen, waren so rund zweieinhalb Stunden, größtenteils Asphalt und Schotter.

Höhenmeter weiß ich nicht.

Muß schon sagen, mir brennen jetzt schon die Oberschenkel, aber ich hoffe das reicht für Sonntag, 80km ist echt knackig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (11. April 2005)

Was ich noch dazuschreiben wollte, die Uhrzeit klingt gut, da kann ich in Weißenburg um 7.27 mit dem Zug nach Nürnberg reinfahren, das würde passen.

Hat sich schon jemand zwecks Fahrkarten erkundigt, vermute mal ich werde mir so ein schönes Wochenende-Ticket kaufen, da könnten dann ja nochmal vier mitfahren!


----------



## Coffee (11. April 2005)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich noch dazuschreiben wollte, die Uhrzeit klingt gut, da kann ich in Weißenburg um 7.27 mit dem Zug nach Nürnberg reinfahren, das würde passen.
> 
> Hat sich schon jemand zwecks Fahrkarten erkundigt, vermute mal ich werde mir so ein schönes Wochenende-Ticket kaufen, da könnten dann ja nochmal vier mitfahren!



hi,

also fahrradkarten = kinderkarten ;-) udn wenn du dir das WE ticket holst, sag bitte verlässlich bescheit. so können wir planen wer dann auf diene karte hin mitfährt und m,üssen ggf. nur noch externe radkarten kaufen.

also schreib doch mal damit wir das bis spätestens donnerstag fix wissen.

@ alle,

also abfahrt wie geschreiben um 8.35 Nürnberg HBF

ich würde sagen treffpunkt am HBF - Mittelhalle um 8.20 spätestens!!!


grüße coffee


----------



## Coffee (13. April 2005)

hallo,

so heute mittwoch ;-) und nun bitte ich alle nochmal den finger zu heben bei denen es bisher nicht 100% fest stand. also dh ich will fix wissen wer 100 % dabei ist. auf meiner liste habe ich bereits:

- blacksurf
- shoman + girl
- karsten
- biker wug
- fritzn
- ich

dann habe ich noch?

-mox?

-sideshowbob?

also her mit an oder absage ;-))

grüße coffee


----------



## biker-wug (13. April 2005)

Also ich bin definitiv dabei, hab zwar gerade einen leichten Grippe Anflug, aber das dürfte sich bis Sonntag gegeben haben!

@Coffee und/oder Showman:

Schickt mir mal eure Handynummer per PN, falls am So der Zug von mir Verspätung hat oder so!!
Meine ist per PN an euch unterwegs!


----------



## Coffee (13. April 2005)

biker-wug schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin definitiv dabei, hab zwar gerade einen leichten Grippe Anflug, aber das dürfte sich bis Sonntag gegeben haben!
> 
> @Coffee und/oder Showman:
> 
> ...



angekommen udn rück pm ebenfalls unterwegs

coffee


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. April 2005)

.... werde im Gedanken bei Euch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzn (13. April 2005)

ich bin on  

bis freitag!


----------



## Coffee (13. April 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin on
> 
> bis freitag!



 

@ votecstöpsel,
 wissen wir doch.

coffee


----------



## Coffee (16. April 2005)

hallo ihr,

also zugkarten besorgt ;-) wir sehen uns dann wie verabredet morgen fürh 8.20 bahnhof mittelhalle ;-)

grüße coffee

P.S. für die, die spät dran sind GLEIS 17


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. April 2005)

Also ich habe dann heute meinen Tag im Regen auf der Autobahn, naja, genau genommen auf vier verschiedenen, verbracht.   

Ich befürchte Ihr seid auch nicht verschont geblieben, oder?   

Wie war´s, alle wieder heil angekommen?

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (17. April 2005)

Doch wir hatten Glück mit dem Wetter  
Bis auf einen kleinen Schauer am Ende der Tour hat das Wetter super gehalten  
Und wir sind auch ohne Verluste wieder heimgekehrt, ausser ein wenig Materialverlust (Zerissene Hose) und einen Platten ging alles gut.
Gefahren sind wir bis Heilsbronn 
 

@all schee wars


----------



## showman (17. April 2005)

Wo bleiben die BILDER  Ich hab nur eins zu bieten:







Von den Flatterviechern träum ich heut Nacht glaub ich    War wirklich ein toller Tag heute.

Gruß Showman


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2005)

Bin absolut eurer Meinung, war ein genialer Tag, außer das ich in Georgensgmünd ewig warten mußte, bis mich der Zug den Rest heimgebracht hat!

Und ich in Weißenburg nochmal so richtig nass wurde!!

Aber die Tour war echt genial, muß ich schon sagen, vor allem die Vögel, faszinierend!!

Leg mich jetzt wieder faul auf die Couch!

Bilder gibt es morgen, hab eh nicht viel geschossen!!


----------



## biker-wug (17. April 2005)

Ein Bild lad ich doch noch heute hoch, und zwar das von dem armen Hund, der sich im Hoftor verfangen hatte!!

Leider konnten wir ihn nicht direkt aus seiner Notlage befreien, aber zumindest haben wir Hilfe organisieren können!!

Hoffe dem Kleinen geht es mittlerweile wieder gut!!


----------



## Coffee (18. April 2005)

Es war super. nochmal mein DANK an alle die dabei waren und den 'Tag so zu einem abgerundeten erlebnis machten.

Nachzulesen HIER:  blogg 

fotos lad ich später in mein ibc album ;-)


coffee


----------



## blacksurf (18. April 2005)

ein paar Impressionen von der Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (18. April 2005)

so, jetzt habe ich fleissig ein album angelegt und alle fotso soweit drin ;-)

falkentour fotos 

grüße coffee


----------



## Beelzebub (18. April 2005)

sieht gut aus was ihr da gestern zusammengeradelt habt  

TK und ich waren gestern selbst nicht unaktiv und sind die erste tour des mittelfrankencups mitgefahren.

näheres hier:

 exoten bei der RTF


----------



## Coffee (18. April 2005)

@ beelze,

danke für den link. da hattet ihr ja auch ne ganz schöne tour gemacht. wobei 7.30 start schon echt für frühaufsteher ist ;-)

grüße coffee


----------



## Altitude (18. April 2005)

Respekt - schöne Tour..

ich durfte den Sonntag auf der A9 verbringen  

dafür war ich am Samstag ein wenig in Mek.-Pom. unterwegs...


----------



## mox (19. April 2005)

Wäre auch gerne dabei gewesen,
die Falken hab ich zwar schon einmal gesehen als ich noch kleiner war,
aber war scheinbar ne schöne Tour 

Aber ich war ja auf ner Konfirmation (und zudem noch krank.....)

Schöne Bilder übrigens!


----------



## fritzn (21. April 2005)

So, ich schaffe es auch mal...

Es war superschön und auch sehr nett mit Euch!

Highlights u.a.:
- der Kontrast zwischen Balkon um 07:00 (10°, Nebel und Pi**wetter) zu 3 Stunden später (20°, Sonne und Radler!  )
- Flugshow mit Streicheleinheiten (original Adler-Kopfmassage) und Aas des Monats
- Hans im Glück bei Hose & Mantel  
- Uphill-Races (32,09%...)  
- geile Singletrails!  
- 5 Minuten vor dem Zug im Regen am Bahnhof ankommen - unbezahlbar!

Beweise:
Menschen, Tiere, Sensationen Vor lauter Biken hab ich wohl kein einziges Bike-Foto gemacht!

Was soll man noch sagen? 

    

Fritz

Kann ja kaum die nächste Pizza erwarten...


----------



## Coffee (21. April 2005)

pizzatermin steht schon ;-)

fotos habe ich mir auch grade angesehen. danke fürs hochladen, habe mir gleich welche geklaut für meine festplatte ;-))

denk an das kitekat   

grüße coffee


----------

